# my Yamaha HTR-5835 died, please help!



## Chef (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello everyone! Ive had my Yamaha HTR-5835 now for about 2 years or so and have had great success with it! I love the sound and ease of use. A couple nights ago I was installing my new HDTV and when I plugged all the wires into the back of the receiver and went to place the unit back onto the shelf of the entertainment system stand, I saw a small arc and then heard a crackle and then...nothing.  I think I killed it but dont know what I did. Perhaps a speaker wire touched something else and arced, I dont know. But, regardless, it wont turn on.

It will, however, turn on long enough to show the display, then it goes out, dead.

Has anyone had this issue happen to them? Is it difficult/ expensive to fix? Can I do it myself? Any help with this would be great.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You probably shorted the two speaker leads and that blew an internal protection circuit. I would open up the case and see if there's a fuse or circuit breaker. If not, I'm afraid there's not much to be done but send it to Yamaha for repair.


----------



## Chef (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't see a fuse in any obvious place. Would you happen to know where one might be? 

Thanks! ray:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Well the obvious place would be near to where the power cord first enters the case and before the transformer. But there may not even be one so it sounds like a call to Yamaha is in order.


----------



## Chef (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help, Ill check it out. I hope to find a repair shop nearby instead.


----------



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

hay how did it turn out? 
i have the same recever but the front pannel is smashed in and i need a new control chip to replace the old one. 
im wondering, if you didnt get it working if i could buy it from you becouse it sounds like the control chip is in good condition in yours.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Kick,

Doubt you'll get an answer from Chef; he posted here back in April and hasn't been back.


----------



## Chef (Apr 6, 2008)

kick2299 said:


> hay how did it turn out?
> i have the same recever but the front pannel is smashed in and i need a new control chip to replace the old one.
> im wondering, if you didnt get it working if i could buy it from you becouse it sounds like the control chip is in good condition in yours.


Hey Kick, got your message. If you're still interested in buying my old unit, let me know. Lets chat via PM, ok?


----------



## Chef (Apr 6, 2008)

yustr said:


> Kick,
> 
> Doubt you'll get an answer from Chef; he posted here back in April and hasn't been back.


I checked with 12 local repair shops and called Yamaha and had no luck. None of the repair shops will repair it (I could have gotten Best Butt to do it for "the same price as a new one", lol) and Yamaha kinda chuckeld at me. So, needless to say, I bought the newer version of the old unit and am pretty happy with it.


----------



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

yah yamaha is kinda funny 
i went to their sight and found out which of there suplyers made that part i needed. it took me like 2 weeks to call them becouse theyre on the eastern time zont and im in mountian so the call hours were like 6am to 2pm and i get out of school at 3pm ish
then they told me they dont make that part any more.

but yah i would like to get it from you just send an email my way and we can work it out, i dont want my adress on the internet eaven more:upset:!
whoz_askin [edit insert @ sign here] hotmail.com or use PM here on TSF.


----------



## Chef (Apr 6, 2008)

kick2299 said:


> yah yamaha is kinda funny
> i went to their sight and found out which of there suplyers made that part i needed. it took me like 2 weeks to call them becouse theyre on the eastern time zont and im in mountian so the call hours were like 6am to 2pm and i get out of school at 3pm ish
> then they told me they dont make that part any more.
> 
> ...


Just sent you an email bro, check it out and lets chat. :grin:


----------



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

hi guys, so i got the recever in the mail and swiched out the front pannel. it turns on and the pannel lights up i hooked it all up and nothing in the big speakers, but when i plug head phones in they play sound, sooooooo i was wondering if there is seperate amp that runs the head phones, or is the whole thing rn throught the same system. :4-dontkno


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

kick2299 said:


> hi guys, so i got the recever in the mail and swiched out the front pannel. it turns on and the pannel lights up i hooked it all up and nothing in the big speakers, but when i plug head phones in they play sound, sooooooo i was wondering *if there is seperate amp that runs the head phones,* or is the whole thing rn throught the same system. :4-dontkno


Yes


----------



## Chef (Apr 6, 2008)

kick2299 said:


> hi guys, so i got the recever in the mail and swiched out the front pannel. it turns on and the pannel lights up i hooked it all up and nothing in the big speakers, but when i plug head phones in they play sound, sooooooo i was wondering if there is seperate amp that runs the head phones, or is the whole thing rn throught the same system. :4-dontkno


Well, looks like everything arrived ok. Hope you get everyting working.


----------



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

yep it got to me fine 
hay i dont think ur amp was bloan i think it was something in the back pannel 
i swich out the front and when it didnt work i thought maybee something was broke in the back so i swiched out the whole back pannel and it did the same thing urs did (well b4 i hacked it any ways:grin


----------



## Chef (Apr 6, 2008)

kick2299 said:


> yep it got to me fine
> hay i dont think ur amp was bloan i think it was something in the back pannel
> i swich out the front and when it didnt work i thought maybee something was broke in the back so i swiched out the whole back pannel and it did the same thing urs did (well b4 i hacked it any ways:grin


Well, the dudes at Best Buy couldnt figure it out. If you get t to work, looks like you scored a new amp :sigh:


----------

